# Renewal of your next 12 month rental agreement ....



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well everyone in DXB would know that over the past 2 years to 12 months in particular, _(despite the best efforts and often being told otherwise by the real estate hope fulls)_ rentals here of everything have gone way south with no change in site in the foreseeable future ..... 

Where ever you look there are new units and villas or and empty ones with record levels of adds on various web sites. Not counting of course the many new larger projects being released in various areas that are obviously also crying out _(undestandably)_ for occupancy so they can repay their creditors.....

As an aside, like so many others we are also coming up to our renegotiation in another couple of months. ..... :eyebrows: 

So I am interested in where you perseve the hot spots and good deals ? ..... In particular, how may have you had success in bartering for your lesser rental and how desperate do you perseive, or have you found the market out there? ..... :confused2:


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm very interested in the responses to this, as we are moving to Dubai shortly and I'm hoping there will be room for negotiation on the the rentals!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to stay where you are there make an offer to your landlord - it is up to him whether he accepts or not. What you have to take into account is that there is alot of internal movement - people are moving to upgrade - last year they could only afford a 1 bed apartment now they can move into a 2 bed villa for the same money, or can afford to move to a better area than before. Because of this good properties are still renting quickly whereas crappy properties will sit empty and there is more room for negotiation. At the end of the day anyone can put an low offer to the agent - he will pass the offer on to the landlord but he can't make the landlord accept. You are more likely to get a greater discount in somewhere like Motor City than a full sea view apartment on the palm!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

wandabug said:


> If you want to stay where you are there make an offer to your landlord - it is up to him whether he accepts or not. What you have to take into account is that there is alot of internal movement - people are moving to upgrade - last year they could only afford a 1 bed apartment now they can move into a 2 bed villa for the same money, or can afford to move to a better area than before. Because of this good properties are still renting quickly whereas crappy properties will sit empty and there is more room for negotiation. At the end of the day anyone can put an low offer to the agent - he will pass the offer on to the landlord but he can't make the landlord accept. You are more likely to get a greater discount in somewhere like Motor City than a full sea view apartment on the palm!!


Thanks Wandabug and am aware of what you are saying ....

Been very interesting to follow the press over the past few months as even some real estate leaders have finally been coming out acknowledging the same ....

I have noticed probably a 30% drop or more where I am during this period with an immediate neighbor with a larger villa now paying just over half of what they were 2 years ago ...

We really don't want to move but lets be practical ... this is serious money these days back into your pocket, no matter where you are on the "real estate renting" ladder ..... 

Hence thats why any tips are gratefully accepted ..... :clap2:


----------

